

Harvard's New File-Sharing Client - pg
http://tv.seas.harvard.edu/

======
bootload
Interesting tech behind this. Two points that stuck me ... (though I shouldn't
be surprised) ~ <http://tv.seas.harvard.edu/research.php>

\- Ubuntu download

\- all or most of the code is crisp python ~
<http://svn.tribler.org/abc/branches/mainbranch/>

------
steve
Of course the feature that publicity will pick up on is the recommendations. I
though, am more concerned about how resistant this is to various attacks.

Youtube and bittorrent already have popular, legal stuff covered pretty well.
What does that leave? Adult video?

That's all they'll have left unless they protect the users very well.

------
ivankirigin
It dumped core on me in around 8 minutes. I did get to see a nice "The Knife"
video though.

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZatCZ1YWQeI>

------
ivankirigin
Miro (formerly the democracy player) has lots of these features, but this
looks wonderful.

"Intelligent taste recognition" sounds good, but I wish I had more confidence
in such services.

------
damon
This seems really out of sorts for higher education, Harvard in particular. Do
their lawyers-in-training need more cases? I must admit, I would by tickets to
MPAA v. Harvard. Or maybe by then I'll just watch it on "Harvard TV".

Looking through tech glasses, their give-to-get algorithm and "bartercast"
algorithms could be fun to write, but they don't feel new or novel.

------
rms
Is facilitating the download of copyrighted content illegal?

~~~
steve
The law is a transient thing. Simply asking the courts whether something is
illegal can change its legality.

~~~
harbinjer
So the law is just like Shroedinger's cat?

